# Looking for my first '67 GTO



## trialsmm (Jan 6, 2011)

Although I'm 60, I'm now looking for my first GTO. I want a daily driver, not a show car and not one I have to restore. I set my limit at 20k. I would like to find a 4-speed car, but they seem to be more rare than autos.
I'm located in the southeast, but will drive or fly to look at the RIGHT car.
Any advice before I pull the trigger would be helpful.
Thanks,
Mick


----------



## dimitri (Feb 13, 2009)

You might try to look for a "clone" with a stick. Done right you can't tell them apart.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

:agree, or maybe a Tempest or Lemans, can get a little more bang for your buck since it will be a daily driver. 

1966 Tempest pictures by instg8ter - Photobucket

Brian


----------



## trialsmm (Jan 6, 2011)

Good advice, maybe I'll search for just clones, but
Seems like the clones I've seen are almost as much as 242 GTOs.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

heres a nice Tempest in FL

Pontiac : Tempest - eBay (item 150542710562 end time Jan-09-11 16:10:39 PST)

and SC

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1967-Pontiac-GTO-/280611089768?pt=US_Cars_Trucks&hash=item4155b96d68


----------



## dimitri (Feb 13, 2009)

Hey Trialsmm, also look at autotraderclassics.com. They have a lot of Pontiacs on that websight. Word of warning, always have a third party mechanic check the vin and run it on car fax. 

Good luck and let us know what you find.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

A buddy has a frame-off restored Red on Red `66 GTO with Tri-power and 4-speed. He wants just a bit more then 20 if he can sell it before spring. The paint is not perfect, but it's a sweet ride with everything already done. :cheers


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

sounds like a winner, would cost way more to restore one unless you are doing most of the work yourself. And they don't call it re-sale red for nothin. Always been partial to red cars and trucks, but as soon as i seen the barrier blue on the inside of my trunk i knew I was doing it back to blue again.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Are you stuck on a '67? '67 was the first year there were more auto trans GTO's produced than manual cars. There were also less GTO's produced in '67 than in '66, the most prolific year. Your chances of finding an appropriately priced 4 speed '66 are better. If you are not in a big rush, you should be able to locate a decent '6 or '7 4 speed real GTO for around 25k or so in today's market. Good luck.


----------



## bullet20cc (Apr 4, 2009)

*67 gto*

Always be stuck on a 67 GTO. It's the best looking GTO ever made.
I have 3.
I'm 63 so your not really old. I was in Vietnam when the 67's were being made. So I bought a chevelle instead. I didn't like the 68 and up except the 70 Judge came out. I had a friend who had a brand new 70 Judge and rode in it a lot. when I was 59 years of age a friend of mine bought a 67. I bought it from him. It's in Hot Rod mag. with the wheels off the ground. It was nastalga Super Stock world champion in 02-03. When I bought it you could do wheelies but I put it back on the streed and changed a lot of stuff so I could drive it.


----------



## 67/04gto (Jan 15, 2005)

ive seen a couple nice clean driver quality cars for under 20k

Barn Find! 1967 pontiac GTO!

1967 GTO 400 4 speed 24217


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

wow that Royal Bobcat looks nice, and looks like a good deal at 20K or so copied this from a site: too bad its not a level 2, i was just through Royal Oak yesterday right down the street from where Royal Pontiac used to be

There were three distinct levels of modifications that Royal Pontiac performed for a customer.

1. The Royal Bobcat "kit" could be ordered through the mail by any enthusiast. It consisted of a large box containing thinner head gaskets, blocked heat riser intake gaskets, distributor recurve kit, larger jets for the carb(s), rocker arm locknuts, colder spark plugs (Champion J10Y), and the necessary gaskets (valve cover, valley pan) to perform the modification. It also included Royal Racing Team club decals, Royal Bobcat body stickers, a "GR-RRR" lisence plate, and "Royal Pontiac" license plate frames. This was a very popular kit in the mid to late 60's. 

1. This was a car prepared and sold through Royal Pontiac. The Royal Bobcat kit listed above was installed by Royal, but they went a little further by blueprinting, cc'ing, and milling the cylinder heads. The purpose of this was to have equal compression iand chamber volume in all 8 cylinders. In conjunction with the thinner head gaskets, this modification usually lifted compression well over 11 to 1. The valve springs were measured and shimmed so all 16 springs were at the exact same installed height. These mods were nothing extravagent, just simple blueprinting that Pontiac could not do in a mass produced car. Cars prepared and sold through Royal Pontiac were called "Royal Bobcat" cars, and had the special Royal Bobcat stickers applied by Royal.
2. This level is the most drastic, and subsequently, the most expensive. Before even taking delivery of the car, Royal would transplant a 421 tri-power (during the 64-66 era) into a GTO, and later, the 428 (67-69) in either the Firebird or GTO. Not many "transplant" cars were sold.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

The burgundy bobcatted one with the AC looks to be a lot of car for the $$$. Nice shape, from the photos, too.


----------

